# An Android App which can do...Lets create



## Hannibal09 (Dec 19, 2012)

Hey guys, 
As android is becoming more and more popular, many of android user spend some time googling for app for a particular job, some time find it, some time not. Here i am starting this thread for all those people who want an app with some particular feature and not able to find it. Share your requirement here and we will together create an App for that particular feature. All apps created this way will have following must features:

1. All such apps will be opensource under GNU License 
2. Ads will not be included in them

I already started developing an application for my personal requirement and posted in Google play store here. you can try it out and give feedback to improve the app. So far i didn't provided source code of this App, but if any of you interested i will do same in future.

@Moderators
I searched and found this section most suitable for this thread. If there is another, kindly move the thread. Thank you for your hard works.


----------



## Hannibal09 (Dec 21, 2012)

All got what they want?


----------



## debarshi (Dec 21, 2012)

No, I want many things, first of all, a live wallpaper which shows me the time of the day as well as the current weather animated................ Any clues


----------



## Hannibal09 (Dec 21, 2012)

do you want some thing like this?

I never tried to create live wallpaper, will research on it. can you help in graphics content? i don't have much idea on that.


----------



## debarshi (Dec 21, 2012)

Yep, I want something like this, but I'm afraid I cant help you with it in any way........................


----------



## desai_amogh (Dec 22, 2012)

@Hannibal09

Interesting App.  Nice Effort !

Does this app only analyses/updates credit card transactions ??  OR it will also include your savings account transactions ??  Your app description only lists 4 credit card services. thats why this question.


----------



## Hannibal09 (Dec 22, 2012)

its also supports HDFC bank transaction but facing some minor issues. These will be resolved soon
btw kindly give feedback on the app so I can put my efforts in right direction


----------



## moniker (Dec 27, 2012)

Nice app. Can you add SBI card to it? I have an SBI credit card.


----------



## Hannibal09 (Dec 28, 2012)

it might work for SBI too. Will check for it.


----------



## Hannibal09 (Dec 28, 2012)

App updated. fixed bug which was causing application to crash


----------



## aman@odigma.com (Jan 17, 2013)

what is the advantage of android over J2ME... ?  both are based on Java Technology


----------



## Davidaciyo (Jan 18, 2013)

Do you want a aspect like this? I never tried to create remain wall picture, will research on it. can you help in style content? i don't have much idea on that. . . . . .  . . .


----------



## ajayashish (Jan 18, 2013)

Would have loved to see a better Design and UX for the app. Ideas can be cool... but if UX and design is not good... the app tends to fail.


----------



## Hannibal09 (Jan 18, 2013)

Davidaciyo said:


> Do you want a aspect like this? I never tried to create remain wall picture, will research on it. can you help in style content? i don't have much idea on that. . . . . .  . . .


definitely, let me know what exactly you want and I will help you whatever way I can.

Working on it too, soon whole UX will be remapped.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 18, 2013)

debarshi said:


> No, I want many things, first of all, a live wallpaper which shows me the time of the day as well as the current weather animated................ Any clues



True Weather LWP


----------



## rakesh_ic (Jan 21, 2013)

can you post the app name that u have developed? i cant access the link from office.


----------



## Hannibal09 (Jan 21, 2013)

Here you go
*db.tt/piB9xLAl


----------



## noob (Jan 21, 2013)

Hannibal09: As a sucker for good UI, your app UI is total ****.  Please follow latest Android UI guidelines and implement HOLO theme.

your best choice is to support only 2.3.x+ devices.


----------



## Reloaded (Jan 21, 2013)

Can't put my bank details in this app sorry. As a advice you shouldn't be making such apps that ask for card number or bank details. 
Could be a scam to steal bank details i guess?


----------



## Hannibal09 (Jan 22, 2013)

This app only ask for account number so that it can analyse sms. Mostly require last 4 digit. Also this app don't require network connection so all your data remain in your phone. If you have any further queries feel free to ask.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Jan 22, 2013)

Hannibal09 said:


> Here you go
> *db.tt/piB9xLAl



my intention was to search for the app in play store.. I repeat, the links arent accessible in my office..

thanks to you i am not motivated enough to check it out now.


----------



## Hannibal09 (Jan 22, 2013)

The app name is AutoFinOrg in play store.


----------

